# Yamaya stone



## DanMac (11 May 2013)

Any opinions on this stone? I am a beginner with a low tech setup consisting of yamaya stone.

I bought my stone from the green machine online which was not ideal but after an extra order I was satisfied with what I received. I personally like the look of these stones.

I am asking as I have looked at many youtube videos ect and it seems that nobody has these stones?

Is it because people prefer a more grey looking stone so they have more contrast with they're substrate/carpet?


----------



## TOO (11 May 2013)

Hi Dan,

I am very happy with this stone and you can see how I use them here:

Scape in progress (untitled) | UK Aquatic Plant Society

When used by Amano it is typically as a border stone or in stone based set-ups that do not use the three, five or seven stone based Iwagumi structure, that is, he uses rather large quantities.

You could spread them out over your substrate and plant, for example, hairgrass between the stones. This would look great.

Thomas


----------



## DanMac (12 May 2013)

Cheers I did not know that, Your tank is pretty unique looking I have never seen one with that design, a nice clean look.

Mine are used as main stones and they fill my tank decently, I have 7 overall one of them being much bigger as the main stone so I guess it somewhat meets the usual standard for these stones which is nice to hear.


----------



## TOO (13 May 2013)

Hi again,

I actually meant that Yamaya is typically used in large quantities and not in the three, five, seven stone formations associated with the Iwagumi style.

This is often, I think, because they are rather even sized and because they do not have the same dramatic texture/form of some other stones. In this link there is an example of this kind of usage:

Yamaya Stone ($3.99/ lb) [106-8141] - $19.95 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano

That being said, you can of course use them however you please . No need to be restricted by how things are usually done . I guess in a smaller tank they could be used they way you describe to good effect. Would love to see some pics of how you put them to use.

Thomas


----------



## DanMac (13 May 2013)

Oh I understood you,I meant that because I have 7 my setup is on the slightly higher side atleast compared to a 3-5 setup.

I agree you should create what pleases you, I have attempted an 'iwagumi' however I dont have a carpet of grass so I would say that rule number 1is out of the window already

I will be making a thread to show my tank soon when I have the last few things sorted, Really interested to see what people think of it.


----------

